# ISO: Manual for Jet JWTS-10 #708471 (Blue, from 1990s)



## malcolmdotcom (Aug 30, 2010)

I have the 708100 copy that is commonly available. This is not my saw, however. I've been searching for the saw manual for my saw. I really only want the parts diagram. I need to do bearing job on it.

If anyone has and is willing to scan/take picture of the diagrams or the whole manual it would be appreciated.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Jet 708100 was their "Workshop" hybrid style contractor saw with the motor inside the enclosure. Does yours have an inboard motor also, or is it hanging off the back like a traditional contractor saw like a 708301k? They look similar from the front, but have different designs under the hood and back.


----------



## malcolmdotcom (Aug 30, 2010)

It's a traditional Contractor Saw with the motor hanging off the back. I found an old manual for a Powermatic 63 Artisan from the mid-90s that was probably off the same assembly line, but it wasn't much help identifying the bearings required. Does anyone have the 708301k manual?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

This might help….see page "B". http://www.ereplacementparts.com/jet-jwts10jf-708301-table-saw-parts-c-32652_32759_168412.html


----------



## malcolmdotcom (Aug 30, 2010)

I found the manual for the 708301k. It looks really close to the 708471 I have. The bearings are available on eBay for about $4. so I'll get some and see if they are same size. Thanks for help.

http://ec1.images-amazon.com/media/i3d/01/A/man-migrate/MANUAL000056387.pdf


----------



## Steve1339 (Apr 24, 2015)

Malcolm,

Did you ever find a manual for the 708471 or did you just go with the one for the 708301k? I just bought one for $70 and need an overload protector for the motor and it is not listed in the parts for the 708301k.


----------



## MOMark (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm new to this site, have a lot of years of experience, and may be late to this party. I have a Jet JWTS-10CW I purchased in Dec. of 1998. The Stock number on the machine is 708474 and the stock number on the receipt is 708373. Here is a link for a Jet saw that might apply http://www.ereplacementparts.com/images/jet/JWTS-10JF_(708301).pdf. Hope this helps.


----------



## ziffer (Aug 8, 2017)

hello all, I have the manual for the model 708471. if you would like it E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## RDBESQ (Mar 7, 2019)

Ziffer - Do you still have a copy of the manual for the Jet JWTS10- 708471? If so, is there a way for me to get a digital copy?

Thanks!


----------



## Ligninleanin (Jul 15, 2019)

I am trying to get a copy of this manual. Any suggestion from those previous?


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I have this same model saw.










My manual is No. M-708301K rev. 1/96










I think this manual is the same as mine except for the picture on the front.


----------



## Ligninleanin (Jul 15, 2019)

Ok thanks. Any idea where I might find a tilting shaft part#80. Seems to be obsolete and mine is broken.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Ok thanks. Any idea where I might find a tilting shaft part#80. Seems to be obsolete and mine is broken.
> 
> - Ligninleanin


I searched for the same part for the Grizzly G1022, Grizzly G0444, Jet 708301, Mao Shan TSC-10L and General International GI50-175, which I believe have similar, if not identical underpinnings as your saw, but it appears to be unavailable for all of them. You might have have some luck finding a donor saw on the cheap, or you might have to have the part made. There were other versions under the names Ohio Forge, Bridgewood, Trademaster, King Canada, AFF, Canwood and many others that way also share the same parts.


----------



## Mike824 (Sep 17, 2020)

I realize this reply might be a little late to the party… But I have the manual for the JET JWTS-10 708471 blue table saw if anyone still needs it.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

> Ok thanks. Any idea where I might find a tilting shaft part#80. Seems to be obsolete and mine is broken.
> 
> - Ligninleanin


Maybe this > https://www.toolpartspro.com/jet-parts/miscellaneous-parts/jet-10105065-elevating-shaft-jts-10jf-jcs10?gclid=CjwKCAjwkoz7BRBPEiwAeKw3q5yfi9r31phmUD2ZcM1hhBpF8DICYcR1U7IIvg_RZz3WGXN4rB4W5BoCqVIQAvD_BwE

Sorry-it looks like you are right > https://www.ereplacementparts.com/tilt-shaft-p-1058258.html


----------



## Rawsob (Sep 19, 2020)

Mike824 I would l I ke that manual please! [email protected] g m a i l


----------



## Rawsob (Sep 19, 2020)

Mike824 I would l I ke that manual please! [email protected] g m a i l


----------



## Rawsob (Sep 19, 2020)

post 2


----------



## Rawsob (Sep 19, 2020)

Post 3


----------



## Rawsob (Sep 19, 2020)

post 4


----------



## Rawsob (Sep 19, 2020)

post 5


----------



## mswart1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi Mike824 would I please be able to have a copy of this manual. 
My email is [email protected] 
I would greatly appreciate it thank you. 
Regards Matt. 


> I realize this reply might be a little late to the party… But I have the manual for the JET JWTS-10 708471 blue table saw if anyone still needs it.
> 
> - Mike824


----------

